# Gültigkeit einer Netzadresse errechnen ?



## Da Damn Cam (23. November 2004)

Hi,

also ich übe grad aber...nun habe ich wieder mal paar fragen...wie errechnet man eine Gültige Netzanfang(erste Netzadresse) ermittel ?

z.b. sollte man ermitteln ob die 139.17.62.0 eine gültige Anfangsadresse eines /20 Netzes sein könnte. Und dann hat mein Lehrer irgendas mit 16-tel gelabert..und am schluss meinte er das die Adresse net fuzt...mhhh und das 139.17.64.0 /20 die erste adresse des gesamtnetzes ist..uhh wie macht man das ?


----------



## melmager (23. November 2004)

Bei einem Netz gibt es 2 Adressen die reserviert sind.
die kleinste Adresse (0)  entspricht der Netzadresse
und die maximum mögliche Adresse ist die Braodcastadresse 
alle andren Adressen sind frei für die PCs.

 139.17.64.0 /20 

Die Zahlen die mit Punkt getrennt sind stellen immer 8 Bit dar - die 20 bedeutet das 20 bits davon die Netzadresse 
darstellen
Jetzt kommt es zum rechnen:
139 = 8 bits > 20 - 8 = 12 bits rest
17 = 8 bits > 12 - 8 = 4 bits rest
da jetzt keine 8 bits mehr über sind müssen wir die 64 bitweise auschlüsseln:
01000000 = 64 in bit Schreibweise
11110000 = die restlichen 4 Bits
------------ eine Und Verküpfung
01000000 = 64 

Netzadresse ist also 139.17.64.0 

die Null fällt ja raus als PC Adresse aber nun zum Maximum
dzu setzen wir die restlichen verfügbaren Bis auf 1
1111.11111111 = 15.255 ist die Broadcastadresse des Netzes

gültige PC Adressen zwischen 0 und Broadcast 
also alles zwischen 0.1 und 15.254 (diese Zeilen zur Netzadresse addieren und wir haben die gültigen IP Adressen
139.17.64.1 bis 139.17.79.254

Edit: Kontrollfrage > warum ist 139.17.64.0 /30 das kleinstmögliche Netz und wieviele PCs hat es ?


----------

